# Help Please (pics)



## Note (Apr 25, 2008)

There's something wrong with this fish. Another fish I had of this type, long fin rosy barb, had the same thing happening to him and he died. He was rather young. This one is less than a year old, female. 

Does anyone recognize this issue? Perfect tank PH, btw, for these fish.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Anal Prolapse.


----------



## Note (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank you, I'll research that. The fins are also looking shabby and another female in the tank looks like she's dying of starvation. I feed them twice a day, more than enough. I'm wondering if there is a parasite or something that might be the cause...perhaps the bleeding is a secondary symptom caused by weakened imune system? Can Ich do this?
If you look at the fins, some parts appear whiter and flaky. Anyway, I put Ich remover into the tank to be sure. A few teaspoons of salt. Removed the filters, etc. It's a 30 gallon, freshwater tank.


----------



## Note (Apr 25, 2008)

I've searched and searched for information on "anal prolapse" and the closest I've gotten was a site that answered a question about "rectal prolapse" and the response was that fish do not have a "rectal" to prolapse. :?:


----------



## kailey11293 (Jun 16, 2008)

have you checked the ammonia level and the ph level? u should make sure that they are normal

is it just me or did your fish seem to have red around the gills idk maybe its just the picture but i just want to make sure. What ever it is it could be contagious (sp?) have you isolated the fish?


----------

